# Баян "Рубин" с красными кнопками



## sgoryachih (16 Окт 2016)

Любопытно узнать мнение знатоков - зачем красные кнопки на "Рубине"?


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Окт 2016)

На Рубинах на всех кнопках изначально видны шурупчики по центру. Если шурупчики  не видны- это не замена кнопок, а просто налепленные кружочки. Если это- замша, то кому-то так удобнее играть...


----------



## sgoryachih (17 Окт 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> На Рубинах на всех кнопках изначально видны шурупчики по центру. Если шурупчики  не видны- это не замена кнопок, а просто налепленные кружочки. Если это- замша, то кому-то так удобнее играть...


Пожалуй,так и есть


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Окт 2016)

sgoryachih писал:


> Любопытно узнать мнение знатоков - зачем красные кнопки на "Рубине"?


Хоть брилиантовые кнопки, играть на нём даже халтуру тяжело.


----------

